# FreeBSD 8.1 and UTF-8 encoding



## nikolajg (Apr 9, 2011)

At first, sorry if this is a bit off topic since its web server related.

Second, read between the lines - I'm a bit confused about UTF-8 and ISO8859-1 encoding.

I'm using Plone (CMS) which uses UTF8 internally; hence I would like to setup a FreeBSD server with UTF-8 encoding in relation to web.

My /root/.cshrc has:


```
setenv LANG da_DK.UTF-8  
setenv MM_CHARSET da_DK.UTF-8  
setenv LC_CTYPE da_DK.UTF-8 
setenv LC_COLLATE da_DK.UTF-8
setenv LC_TIME da_DK.UTF-8
setenv LC_NUMERIC da_DK.UTF-8
setenv LC_MONETARY da_DK.UTF-8
setenv LC_MESSAGES da_DK.UTF-8
```
but I still have 
	
	



```
UnicodeDecodeError: ascii code can not decode byte
```
 in the log (won't go into detail - it could be any web server with some script).

Also, please direct me to a tutorial about this subject on FreeBSD - I mean, FreeBSD, web, encoding utf-8, locale (in this case Danish letters "Ã¦Ã¸Ã¥") and so on. 


Thanks.
Nikolaj G.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 10, 2011)

nikolajg,

I don't think your shell's environment is related to Plone's (or to the web server's) character encoding. What you should look at is your database's encoding, apache's encoding and that's it. Ah, maybe you should configure your python's encoding, if something like this exists.

The log you mention, by the way, is not very helpful for someone not having worked with Plone. Maybe you should at least explain where it is referring to.

Good luck with your setup.


----------



## Alt (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not sure your webserver is using csh. You should edit server configs and/or rc.d startup script.


----------



## nikolajg (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks mamalos and Alt. You removed a variable in my problem search. Sorry about the poorly formulated answer, but I get it now. Thanks. Nikolaj G.


----------

